# learning is Good for ME???



## Candagirl (Oct 10, 2007)

when did you first know you had it .. and how long did it take you to start to investigate it.. does investigating DP draw you into it more or less... thats what i am scared of .. would have been better not to know .. thats what I think some time


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Better to know all you can about yourself. And help the doctors help you.
Because they certainly are limited in some areas.
I wish I had known about this when I first started dealing with it. I think it helps to classify the problem appropriately...learn what others are doing...and develop plans for yourself...

Anla


----------

